# (GA) Black Lab MH stud



## Quacktastic (Oct 4, 2013)

Ashland's Kona MH

Kona earned a plate at master nationals in 2014 and competed in 2015 master nationals as well.


Sire: FC AFC Arans Island Dougan
Dame: Rockwoods Only Blue Will Do

*OFA Hips: *LR-209634G62M-PI
*OFA Elbow: *LR-EL63745M62-PI
*AKC reg: *SR56116904
eyes:normal
EIC,CNM clear by parentage

[email protected] if interested


----------

